# Load Calculation spreadsheet for commercial bld.



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

I am looking for a spreadsheet to determine the load calcs for a commercial or multi family building. I have them for residential but think I need a different one for a commercial building.

We are almost never required to provide for the type of work we do, just need it for this one inspector before he'll sign off on a job. 

Anyone have anything you can share with me?

Thank you.


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't have a spreadsheet, but a commercial service is not the same as a multifamily service. Just in case you didn't know.:thumbsup:


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

yrman said:


> I
> 
> Anyone have anything you can share with me?
> 
> Thank you.


Example D4(a) , orD4(b) in Annex D

you're welcome

~CS~


----------



## green light (Oct 12, 2011)

yrman said:


> I am looking for a spreadsheet to determine the load calcs for a commercial or multi family building. I have them for residential but think I need a different one for a commercial building.
> 
> We are almost never required to provide for the type of work we do, just need it for this one inspector before he'll sign off on a job.
> 
> ...


Start reading article 220 and then read it again and again... What kind of building? A load calc for a restaraunt is different than a school and so on.


----------



## yrman (Jun 12, 2011)

This is a monastery. Full of nuns living quarters,a kitchen, an elevator, laundry room and common living areas. I'm not sure what kind of building that considered. It's a big building but not a lot of equipment etc.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

so ask your ahj what it's considered, and do your calcs from there Yrman ~CS~


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

It really should be brought past your AHJ. 

I would consider the whole thing like a hotel. He may differ in opine.


----------



## pete87 (Oct 22, 2012)

yrman said:


> This is a monastery. Full of nuns living quarters,a kitchen, an elevator, laundry room and common living areas. I'm not sure what kind of building that considered. It's a big building but not a lot of equipment etc.




I do not think the NEC has a section for " CULTS " !

I would look at it more as to BLDG. materials and Places of Assembly , 

residential.

Ask AHJ.


Pete


----------

